# MAC magazine advertisement?  Since when?



## DirtyPlum (Sep 16, 2008)

I dunno, but recently I have seen a lot of MAC - from a customers perspective.   I have been registered with the website for years and only ever received once-monthly new collection emails.  This year, I have started receiving flyers in the post for all the major collections (N, NSF, CoC) but in the last month I have received 5 emails from them about various aspects of their service (incl. Facebook info) and also trend updates, VAE and new collections.  Dont get me wrong I love it.  

Also today I picked up Grazia magazine and found a full page advert showing the fashion week image (bottom half of models face in tealy blue colour with superimposed image of pink lips) "The Official Makeup Brand of London fashion Week"  "MAC SS09"  I thought at first it was a fashion week advert but then I saw the MAC web address which I think suggests its a MAC advert.

Just wondered if anyone else has noticed more and more MAC marketing recently?  The reason for my surprise at the magazine advert is cos I was told that MAC dont directly advertise in the media but maybe things are changing (or this may be a one-off?) IDK!


----------



## aimee (Sep 16, 2008)

the only ads ive seen are the viva glam ones mmmhh but maybe they plan on doing more


----------



## florabundance (Sep 16, 2008)

maybe it was more cos of London Fashion week? i dunno. but i like that MAC dont generally advertise in magazines or tv lol


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2008)

In general I wouldn't be surprised if Mac tries to reach different audiences by advertising. I have noticed them generating more mail too but I see that as making up for the lack of postcards with new collections


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 16, 2008)

I miss the postcards.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I think a lot of us do.  Granted, there are adverstising methods that offer broader dissemination and are probably less expensive than the postcards, but they made the MAC experience better and more unique.  They were something to look forward to.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 16, 2008)

I have received postcards for Fafi, N collection, Neo SF and CoC this year and picked up the very few we received at the counter too... 

I personally dont think they will continue to advertise so extensively for new collections and feel the fashion week advert is to reinforce their position as (one of the) the strongest backstage brands for the fashion industrys biggest events.  

Ive definitely seen a growth in Fashion Week coverage in the past two years in papers and magazines and blogs etc so no doubt MAC have to keep up with the rest...


----------



## -moonflower- (Sep 16, 2008)

I saw the fashion week ad in another magazine too.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2008)

i dont understand why i never get mailers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive spent a few thousand on MAC! and still no mailers


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 16, 2008)

I've only seen viva glam adverts too. Maybe they're tight on money? Lol. I doubt it haha.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 16, 2008)

Hmm, this doesnt sound right because MAC does not advertise other viva glam in magazines. it may be an advert for fashion weeks trends and where to find the products. it's true mac is the main brand they use. maybe it was a fully paid for advert by mac but that doesnt seem right. wierd


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 16, 2008)

Not only do i not get the flyer things in the mail-- but i got one for NeoSciFi and not for ANYTHING else...... i was nooooooooot happy!


----------



## aimee (Sep 17, 2008)

i never get flyers or postcards and i literally spend atleast 400 bucks monthly


----------



## User49 (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i dont understand why i never get mailers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive spent a few thousand on MAC! and still no mailers_

 
We had a Mac Consumer Relations artist tell us that only a select handfull of people recieve the actual flyers in the post. These are people who either spend a lot on the website or people who have only submitted their home address and no email address for communication. The reason being they said it cost something like £3 to produce each card...?

I am a bit gutted too because I WOULD LOVE to recieve the flyers! I'm a total mac geek and collect the postcards so they would go nicely with everything! I was gutted when loads of people got the fafi card with stickers! Don't they know a true mac fan when they see one lol!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DirtyPLum: I was also told that mac don't spend money on advertising. So I am confused...PS: Tried to send you a message about product spec. ideas but it said your inbox was full! xx


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ I have submitted my email and home address... and I rarely used to buy online.  I used to spend silly in store though and now what with working in London during the week I am close to Pro and all the freestanding stores so can shop as a staff member .. I still continue to buy like a real addict. 

I wonder if we'll see more ads or if this is a one off?

(Glitter... try now!)


----------



## xxAngelxx (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a fairly small MAC collection compared to a lot of girls here, maybe spending $2,000 in 2 years lol... and I *finally* got my first postcard thing in the mail on Friday... for the Cremesheen lipsticks. Finally, something lol.


----------



## lainz (Sep 17, 2008)

Typically when MAC ends up in a magazine, its the editor's doing. For example, when there are product reviews in magazines, editors receive those products for free to try them and write about them. MAC themselves don't pay for that advertising...the same goes for any coverage as far as fashion and runway shows. The people writing the stories choose what to put out there. The only advertising that MAC does is the Viva Glam campaign.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 17, 2008)

macthursday.jpg (image)

_Found the image... not exact one, but one like it.  Its a fashion week one right... they prob paid for it._


----------



## toparistonight (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah so I was coming home from London today, stopped in the Waterloo WHSmith to get a copy of POP magazine for the train, and I open it and find a huge double page advertisement for MAC. It's a pinkyblue picture of some eyes and some funky glasses/visor thing. It wasn't for fashion week or anything, it was just an advert. 
So yeah, I came home and wondered if they'd started advertising but couldn't find anything? If I cba I'll scan it later or something.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 20, 2008)

^^hmmm im even more eager now.  hope u can scan it...


----------



## toparistonight (Sep 20, 2008)

The ad.
Close-up of the MAC logo thingy.

Couldn't scan it, but have some blurry iSight photos lol. You get the picture, anyway.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Sep 21, 2008)

I want those adsssssss!


----------



## glamdoll (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow that is crazy! They should like at least put a product on the page though, now I want what she is wearing and I dont know what it is! lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_The ad.
Close-up of the MAC logo thingy.

Couldn't scan it, but have some blurry iSight photos lol. You get the picture, anyway._

 

That looks like an ad to me.


----------



## toparistonight (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_That looks like an ad to me._

 
Yeah, kinda guessed that. I just haven't ever seen anything like that before, and didn't know if it was a new thing, them advertising, or what.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 21, 2008)

^^wow totally, maybe it is something new they are trying.  I wanna know why the change...?!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_The ad.
Close-up of the MAC logo thingy.

Couldn't scan it, but have some blurry iSight photos lol. You get the picture, anyway._

 
dame edna collection hype.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toparistonight* 

 
_Yeah, kinda guessed that. I just haven't ever seen anything like that before, and didn't know if it was a new thing, them advertising, or what._

 

Yep, it's new to me too.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish they would put more advertisements in magazines, I have only seen the ones for Viva Glam & I have a full page ad for the Barbie Collection.


----------



## makeupmadb (Sep 24, 2008)

I've not had any mailers, although I'd love too! I don't know how it works here in the UK, though.
I have also seen a MAC advertisement for viva glam on the back of a mag before.
This puzzled me though as an MA (she's the manager of the store I go to) told me MAC don't pay for advertisement and such because they don't need too.


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

*Just curious about this..*

Ok so for my trip to the hospital I got Allure Magazine. It's been years since I bought this kind of magazine but since I am interested in make up I bought it. 

I started browsing pages and looking at the models pictures and looking at the credits and I was surprised not see MAC on any model. 

I saw Clinique, Elizabeth Arden, Cover girl and Loreal!!! The girls looked soo pretty. I know there is retouching involved but I found it curious that they were using a lot of drug store products that I've seen and heard so many bad reviews. 

I know Clinique is good becasue I use it, Elizabeth Arden, I dunno... I've always have mixed feelings about the brand.. maybe is the packaging, I can not explain but it does not call my attention but I saw that a lot of the models wearing their make up. Even on the pages were the magazine was recommending some lip glosses.. NO MAC! I saw Nars, even Wet and Wild..

So I am not sure if maybe it is this magazine in particular that do not promotes MAC or what, but I found it interesting since in You Tube, here, and even in the counter you see soo many people at MAC comparing to the other counters.

I wonder if MAC is really famous in the industry?? Sorry but I do not want to heat up no one.. I've been using MAC for maybe 4 months and I've been under the impression that is an awesome famous brand.. I wonder if it is in the industry.. I do have to say that there was an add from the viva Glam with the purple Fergie but that was it.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

MAC is one of the most popular in the industry i think the reason why they were not in allure could be because they didnt give allure free makeup to use or  they need to pay for the free ad, but i do see them in glamour,vogue etc


----------



## fintia (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

oh ok..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

i see mac in quite alot of the uk mags. heat, more and such weeklies promote certain products. also cosmopolitan and company magazine regularly have fashion shoots where the make up used is mac.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

I think they use MAC and others like MUFE, etc. in the actual photoshoots, but they always list "Achieve this look by using..." and pimp the products of those that pay for advertising space.

I do see MAC in Allure occasionally, especially when it's one of those big color spreads where they show varying products of about the same shade.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

in the may issue on page 160 is mac's pro red glitter and on page 163 is pink swoon blush.

mac used to be mentioned a billion times in each issue, but that has decreased significantly lately.


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

It's because MAC doesn't advertise anything but out Viva Glam products! All those companies that you see credited pay to be mentioned! MAC doesn't! If you ever see a MAC product in a magazine, it's because the magazine wanted it there! We don't advertise anything except out charity products!


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

i always look for mac to be listed in magazines but it's so rare. i think mac is just so word of mouth they don't need to send free stuff to these magazines.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

I see alot of MAC in US weekly and In Style Magazine


----------



## abbyquack (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

MAC is definitely one of the fore-runners in the industry, absolutely. Even Greg A one of MAC's senior artists does makeup for Dita VonTeese, Victoria Beckham and other celebs in hollywood for red carpet events. In my makeup class, the professional books list many products by mac as well. But usually, if they're listing brands like Clinique and Estee Lauder, those are usually more consumer friendly brands for women who just like to look pretty, but maybe not as creative and artistic like MAC, MUFE or Ben Nye. Hth!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_It's because MAC doesn't advertise anything but out Viva Glam products! All those companies that you see credited pay to be mentioned! MAC doesn't! If you ever see a MAC product in a magazine, it's because the magazine wanted it there! We don't advertise anything except out charity products!_

 
^^^100% correct!


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^100% correct!_

 
It's one of the things I love about working for MAC! I don't go out and see huge billboards advertising my work!


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_It's one of the things I love about working for MAC! I don't go out and see huge billboards advertising my work!_

 
just imagine if mac had a gazillion items advertised in magazines!  it already sucks when custies come in saying they saw a product in a magazine and they wanna check it out.  of course they don't bring the magazine tear in with them and they expect you to know what they're talking about!  so just imagine, if mac did advertise on their own, how many more people would do this!


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_just imagine if mac had a gazillion items advertised in magazines!  it already sucks when custies come in saying they saw a product in a magazine and they wanna check it out.  of course they don't bring the magazine tear in with them and they expect you to know what they're talking about!  so just imagine, if mac did advertise on their own, how many more people would do this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I couldn't even imagine that! At least if they say they saw, say... FERGIE in a magazine advertising lipsticks, we'd know what to show the customer!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

I've seen Mac in Seventeen and InStyle just to name a few.


----------



## nanali (Apr 20, 2009)

I have never received any post cards from them before. However, like half a year ago I still get their Emails, but no I don't even get anything from them any more! QQ


----------



## geeko (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

I believe a good brand does not need to rely on advertising in the media ...

jus by word of mouth alone is enough to help it can new customers.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Magazines generally promote whichever brands they are getting paid to promote. There is a definite bias if a brand is paying for advertising. Personally I never pay attention to what things magazines recommend in terms of beauty products, because the recommendations are so biased. I'd rather look for consumer recommendations online. This is coming from someone who works in marketing!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Efionawade* 

 
_It's because MAC doesn't advertise anything but out Viva Glam products! All those companies that you see credited pay to be mentioned! MAC doesn't! If you ever see a MAC product in a magazine, it's because the magazine wanted it there! We don't advertise anything except out charity products!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_^^^100% correct!_

 
Actually (and I don't want to sound like a know it all) but MAC advertises in V magazine quite regularly (not just VG either!)

ETA:




This is the inside back cover of the Summer 2008 V mag with Gwyneth Paltrow on the front (the most recent issue I have lying around)


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 21, 2009)

There was an ad for Hello Kitty in the February issue of InStyle.  A full page paid for ad, not an editorial snippet.


----------



## kisou (Apr 21, 2009)

Ya, I never see any full out ads... but I do pick up Japanese street fashion magazines monthly (_KERA_ and _egg_) and MAC products are used randomly here and there. Considering how things are listed in the magazines, I really doubt MAC paid for advertizing in them. BUT, the entire _Sugarsweet_ collection was pimped out by _egg_ in about a quarter of a page along with other new makeup. 

I also laughed a little bit when in one of the makeup how-to pages one of the Cult of Cherry quads was used!



Also, I kind of wish I would have kept my MAC postcards! I've gotten about 3 or 4 postcards now including the December 2008 promo, Hello Kitty, and Colour Ready.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Just curious about this..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Actually (and I don't want to sound like a know it all) but MAC advertises in V magazine quite regularly (not just VG either!)

ETA:




This is the inside back cover of the Summer 2008 V mag with Gwyneth Paltrow on the front (the most recent issue I have lying around)_

 
I was about to mention this! I saw that issue last year at the MAC Pro Store in NYC! It is a beautiful, high quality ad! So simple and strong! I do believe I saw some other ones too. One with Gwen Stefani on the cover? The MAC ad was probably the back inside cover too.


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Apr 21, 2009)

Not so much advertising, but both MAC and MUFE makeup products are often used and mentioned in the photo stories for the magazine Z!NK. (Great mag; I love the photography)


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 22, 2009)

I see MAC used a lot in Nylon Magazine.  

I have noticed lately that a lot of magazines are featuring drug store brands.  In addition to being paid to promote, I think it is just because of the way people are shopping now, too. They have kind of changed the way they are presenting products. 

And I don't believe for a minute that MAC doesn't pay to be pimped out...lol.  Sorry. Maybe not back in the day, but now that EL is at the wheel, I would not put it past them.  :X


----------

